

Data Downfalls (written by a Facebook Director) - amaranand
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=438715804140

======
ldayley
Is there a public facing link viewable without signing in to Facebook for
those of us without an account?

~~~
amaranand
Facebook notes doesn't have this functionality, so unfortunately no. I also
didn't write the note, so I don't feel comfortable reproducing it.

